# Finally!



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I've been really busy and haven't been around for a while. Those of you who have been around for a while might remember that I have been trying to get into law enforcement for almost 2 years since I moved to this state after college. There's been a lot of competitive testing and a lot of waiting! I was just hired at a local Sheriff's department and I start in less than 3 weeks! I'm very excited to finally get my career started. Anyways, just wanted to share with you old timers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats Beefy and good to see you back on the forum.

T


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And are they gonna train you, or will they just turn you loose on the streets to look for broken taillights?

Congratulations!
Be careful out there.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Almost 2800 posts, and you're calling us oldtimers? Good luck in your new hard won career.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Well done BB. Congrats! :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt041


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!! 



Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And are they gonna train you, or will they just turn you loose on the streets to look for broken taillights?


:anim_lol::anim_lol:

There is training. I will not be starting out on the streets. I will be a deputy for the courthouses and county justice buildings. The goal is to be on the streets within 2-3 years (the natural progression). Either way, this is exactly the foot in the door I've been wanting. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> ...I will be a deputy for the courthouses and county justice buildings...


A long-ago friend of mine began in the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department as a guard in the county's jail. He had a huge problem with the duty because about half of the inmates were guys with whom he'd gone to high school, and they razzed him unmercifully.
He did his tour successfully, but just barely.

(I told you this for the laugh you might get out of it, not as a warning or to cause you to feel depressed.)


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! :smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More congratulations! Now, to start your training, repeat after me (in a very serious tone of voice):

"I'm sorry, sir, you can't bring those fingernail clippers in here; they could be used as a WEAPON!!!" :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations Beefy. I recall when you moved to Colorado and began talking about a Law Enforcement career. I'm pleased you finaly connected and wish you great success in that career path.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats, good luck, and be careful.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the congratulations and well wishes everyone!! :smt1099



Steve M1911A1 said:


> A long-ago friend of mine began in the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department as a guard in the county's jail. He had a huge problem with the duty because about half of the inmates were guys with whom he'd gone to high school, and they razzed him unmercifully.
> He did his tour successfully, but just barely.
> 
> (I told you this for the laugh you might get out of it, not as a warning or to cause you to feel depressed.)


That's pretty funny.  Thankfully this isn't a corrections position. The only other avenue to patrol with the counties around here is through corrections and I didn't really want to do that.  One advantage that I think the departments around here had by choosing me is that I didn't grown up around this area and don't have any family that lives around here. Everyone is fair game! :anim_lol:



DJ Niner said:


> "I'm sorry, sir, you can't bring those fingernail clippers in here; they could be used as a WEAPON!!!"


:anim_lol::anim_lol:

Some of you guys are relentless! :numbchuck: I was cracking up yesterday because I haven't even started working there and I've heard more wise cracks about donuts and coffee in the last few days than I have my entire life! :mrgreen:



TOF said:


> Congratulations Beefy. I recall when you moved to Colorado and began talking about a Law Enforcement career. I'm pleased you finaly connected and wish you great success in that career path.


Thanks!! Yea, it's been almost exactly 2 years that I've been working security and testing for law enforcement. It's a brutal and stressful process, but it's exactly what I want to do. :smt1099

P.S. - It's funny because the old timers are the ones that are replying. Everyone else is thinking "who the hell is this guy?!". :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, now which Colorado county am I supposed to avoid, to keep you from having to cite me for something? :smt083


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK, now which Colorado county am I supposed to avoid, to keep you from having to cite me for something? :smt083


That's confidential. :anim_lol::anim_lol::watching:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's Fantastic and Congratulations. I do remember back when you started out on this venture. Glad everything is finally starting to come together. It's all spit and polish for the court room duty and you have to be on your toes at all times. You will run into some real wacko's there. The best of luck to you. :smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Baldy said:


> That's Fantastic and Congratulations. I do remember back when you started out on this venture. Glad everything is finally starting to come together. It's all spit and polish for the court room duty and you have to be on your toes at all times. You will run into some real wacko's there. The best of luck to you. :smt1099


Thanks! The smile still hasn't left my face. :mrgreen::smt1099


----------

